# Fall Bassin



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey guys I usually quit fishing for the most part once September hits. This year a friend and I are going to AEP to fish for a week or so here in October we are hoping. So I guess my questions would be what baits would you guys that fish bass in the fall recommend? What water depths would you focus on? Any advice you guys can give me would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Shallow as long as it's warm, if you go on a cold snap check a little deeper about 10 fow. Lipless crankbaits are always a good option in the fall as well as square bills. A larger profile jig is a good choice if your targeting bigger fish in particular. They should be feeding up and chasing bigger baits so don't shy away from quicker moving cranks.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I have fished AEP quite a bit over the past few years. Depending on the clarity of the lakes you hit and how the temps hold... 

Baits you should have on hand..
3.25" Big Joshy in Green Gizzard or Bass Candy
Squarebill that runs between 2 and 4 feet
Crank bait that runs between 6 and 8 feet
Jig with trailer, both black and brown colors
Senkos or Dingers, black color or natural depending on water clarity
White Spinnerbait - Gold/Silver willow blades

Look at google or bing maps, get an idea of where you want to fish. The ponds near roads, or with easy access have been hammered by this time of year. You will still catch fish in them, but size will most likely not be there. Normally the ponds that are harder to access have larger fish out there. Of course there are exceptions, but that is normally the case.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

homepiece said:


> I have fished AEP quite a bit over the past few years. Depending on the clarity of the lakes you hit and how the temps hold...
> 
> Baits you should have on hand..
> 3.25" Big Joshy in Green Gizzard or Bass Candy
> ...


Thank you very much. We fished down there last summer so I have an idea on the ponds to fish but just wasn't sure on the lures and things like that. So thanks for the response.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

1/4 or 3/8 oz spinner bait. Skirt a combo of chartreuse and white. Willow leaf blades if the water is clear, big Colorado "Thumper" blade if it's stained.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

1/4-3/8oz. Black or Brown Flipping Jig w/pumpk-mellon craw trailer
1/4-3/8oz. GULP minnows on 1/16th-1/8thoz. ballhead.
3/8 oz Rebel Pop R Silver/Black
4-5" Silver/Black Lamanent Yum Dinger
5" Zoom Fluke on 4/0 Gama Skip Gap
3-4" Black/Silver Husky Jerk
4-5" Black/Silver Floating Rapala F9-F11

If you are efficient at using drop shot gear and are fishing from a boat, you can do some major damage.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Also, Zoom Magnum Shaky head worm on a Buckeye Spot Remover jig head.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the responses! I have most of the lures being mentioned, my wife says I may have a slight obsession. haha. We are going down Sunday morning to set up camp and then start the fishing, hopefully the cooler temps coming next week will get the big ones moving and feeding. We went last year at the end of August and I caught my personal best out of the first pond we were in within the first hour, the rest of the four day trip was 2 and 3 pounders. Which is nothing to sneeze at. Again thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well just got back from our week long trip to AEP Rec lands. Had a really good week fishing considering neither of us have really ever fished fall for bass. We both caught a 4 pounder, I also caught a 3 pounder and we caught a bunch of smaller fish also! Most were caught on boot tail swimbaits, and buzzbaits!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

We got 23 yesterday at my home lake here in High Point. Most under two pounds. Got most of them on Senkos and spinner baits.


----------

